# Apache2 Named Virtual Hosting w/ SSL, Not Working.. [SOLVED]

## Squ

Hey there.. First off, i've seen a LOAD of apache2 posts dealing with vhosts, however none have seemed to work...

I think this is a special situation, because my server is really messed up...

Here is what i want to do..

1.) I want to setup 2 subdomains (lets call them sub1 and sub2) under my main domain (domain.com)

---- So basicly i want it to be sub1.doamin.com & sub2.domain.com with each domain using its own dir root.

---- Then, i want any other host request to goto the default directory.

2.) I want SSL(https) to work on all of these domains.

3.) The server listens on ports 80/8080/443(ssl)

------------------------------------------------------------

The server was working just fine, but when i tried to get vhosts working, the server stoped working completely..

Heres what i've got in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf

```
NameVirtualHost *:80

# Default

<VirtualHost *:80>

    DocumentRoot "/var/www/localhost/htdocs"

    <Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs">

        Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

        AllowOverride None

        Order allow,deny

        Allow from all

    </Directory>

</VirtualHost>

# sub1.domain.com

<VirtualHost *:80>

        ServerName sub1.domain.com

        ServerPath /var/www/localhost/htdocs/sub1.domain.com

        DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs/sub1.domain.com

        <Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/sub1.domain.com">

                Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

                AllowOverride None

                AllowOverride None

                Order allow,deny

                Allow from all

        </Directory>

</VirtualHost>

# sub2.domain.com

<VirtualHost *:80>

        ServerName thirdworldimages.strew.info

        ServerPath /var/www/localhost/htdocs/sub2.domain.com

        DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs/sub2.domain.com

        <Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/sub2.domain.com">

                Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

                AllowOverride None

                AllowOverride None

                Order allow,deny

                Allow from all

        </Directory>

</VirtualHost>

```

I left the SSL part of the vhosts out because they are exactly the same, except with *:443

But when i go to browse to the (sub)domain.. i get this.....

```
Bad Request

Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.

Reason: You're speaking plain HTTP to an SSL-enabled server port.

Instead use the HTTPS scheme to access this URL, please.

    Hint: https://localhost/

Apache/2.0.54 (Gentoo/Linux) mod_ssl/2.0.54 OpenSSL/0.9.7g PHP/5.0.4 Server at localhost Port 443
```

But the thing is, i'm not even trying to browse to https://....... so why is it using port 80 ssl-enabled?? (it wants before the vhost implementation)

If anyone can help.. please do.. Thank you very much!  :Wink: Last edited by Squ on Tue May 17, 2005 5:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Squ

Also, i dont know if this is normal or not (i dont think so).. after i run apache2 via the int script (/etc/init.d/apache2 start) and i get the OK message telling me it started ok, and this proc is ran: 

```
root     14208  0.0  3.0  18112  7796 ?        Ss   00:05   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D SSL -D PHP5 -f /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start
```

 Now the server is not yet running (ports are open, but its not responding to any browsers yet).. it takes a good 10-15 MINUTES in order to run its children.. like this:

```
apache    3405  0.0  3.0  18112  7832 ?        S    03:44   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D SSL -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc

apache   12939  0.0  3.6  19336  9192 ?        S    16:04   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D SSL -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc

apache   12940  0.0  3.6  19336  9192 ?        S    16:04   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D SSL -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc

apache   12972  0.0  3.5  19200  9084 ?        S    16:24   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D SSL -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc

apache   12973  0.0  3.5  19200  9084 ?        S    16:24   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D SSL -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc

apache   12974  0.0  3.5  19200  9084 ?        S    16:24   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D SSL -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc

apache   12975  0.0  3.5  19200  9084 ?        S    16:24   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D SSL -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc

```

 Only then will it even respond to web requests.. the error logs return nothing and this is not a slow machine (2.2ghz / 256mb / etc) so it SHOULD NOT take this long to bring it self to full readyness should it?

Anyway.. i just thought maybe the 2 issues could be related and maybe kill 2 birds with 1 stone..

Any help on the issues i'm having would be great! Thanks again!

----------

## sf_alpha

You cannot hosts multiple domain on same IP for SSL.

SSL need valid IP address and Hostname for certificate and key verification. 

Since it not allow namedvirtualhost to use on SSL.

You can use namedvirtualhosts for normal http hosts.

----------

## pZYchO

That's not correct. I'm using multiple virtual hosts w/ ssl. But you have to define SSLEngine on etc on every virtual host.

----------

## Squ

 *pZYchO wrote:*   

> That's not correct. I'm using multiple virtual hosts w/ ssl. But you have to define SSLEngine on etc on every virtual host.

 

Which i have done.. OK, SSL isnt my #1 priority, right now all i want is to be able to at least get http working, i can worry about ssl another time.

Anyone have any idea why its not working?

----------

## pZYchO

Mmmhhh... Don't know what's wrong with your configuration. Could you please post the complete configuration (with all files included in apache2.conf).

----------

## Squ

 *pZYchO wrote:*   

> Mmmhhh... Don't know what's wrong with your configuration. Could you please post the complete configuration (with all files included in apache2.conf).

 

ofcourse..

```
# cat /etc/apache2/httpd.conf

#

#  This is a modification of the default Apache 2 configuration

#  file by Gentoo Linux.  .... [insert more]

#  

#  Support:

#     http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml    [mailing lists]

#     http://forums.gentoo.org/                  [web forums]

#

#  Bug Reports:

#     http://bugs.gentoo.org/      [gentoo related bugs]

#     http://bugs.apache.org/      [apache httpd related bugs]

#

#

#

# Based upon the NCSA server configuration files originally by Rob McCool.

#

# This is the main Apache server configuration file.  It contains the

# configuration directives that give the server its instructions.

# See <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/> for detailed information about

# the directives.

#

# Do NOT simply read the instructions in here without understanding

# what they do.  They're here only as hints or reminders.  If you are unsure

# consult the online docs. You have been warned.  

#

# The configuration directives are grouped into three basic sections:

#  1. Directives that control the operation of the Apache server process as a

#     whole (the 'global environment').

#  2. Directives that define the parameters of the 'main' or 'default' server,

#     which responds to requests that aren't handled by a virtual host.

#     These directives also provide default values for the settings

#     of all virtual hosts.

#  3. Settings for virtual hosts, which allow Web requests to be sent to

#     different IP addresses or hostnames and have them handled by the

#     same Apache server process.

#

# Configuration and logfile names: If the filenames you specify for many

# of the server's control files begin with "/" (or "drive:/" for Win32), the

# server will use that explicit path.  If the filenames do *not* begin

# with "/", the value of ServerRoot is prepended -- so "logs/foo.log"

# with ServerRoot set to "/usr/lib/apache2" will be interpreted by the

# server as "/usr/lib/apache2/logs/foo.log".

#

### Section 1: Global Environment

#

# The directives in this section affect the overall operation of Apache,

# such as the number of concurrent requests it can handle or where it

# can find its configuration files.

#

#

# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server's

# configuration, error, and log files are kept.

#

# NOTE!  If you intend to place this on an NFS (or otherwise network)

# mounted filesystem then please read the LockFile documentation (available

# at <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/mpm_common.html#lockfile>);

# you will save yourself a lot of trouble.

#

# Do NOT add a slash at the end of the directory path.

#

ServerRoot "/usr/lib/apache2"

#

# The accept serialization lock file MUST BE STORED ON A LOCAL DISK.

#

#LockFile "/etc/apache2/apache2.lock"

#

# ScoreBoardFile: File used to store internal server process information.

# If unspecified (the default), the scoreboard will be stored in an

# anonymous shared memory segment, and will be unavailable to third-party

# applications.

# If specified, ensure that no two invocations of Apache share the same

# scoreboard file. The scoreboard file MUST BE STORED ON A LOCAL DISK.

#

<IfModule !perchild.c>

    #ScoreBoardFile /etc/apache2/apache_runtime_status

</IfModule>

#

# PidFile: The file in which the server should record its process

# identification number when it starts.

#

PidFile "/var/run/apache2.pid"

#

# Timeout: The number of seconds before receives and sends time out.

#

Timeout 300

#

# KeepAlive: Whether or not to allow persistent connections (more than

# one request per connection). Set to "Off" to deactivate.

#

KeepAlive On

#

# MaxKeepAliveRequests: The maximum number of requests to allow

# during a persistent connection. Set to 0 to allow an unlimited amount.

# We recommend you leave this number high, for maximum performance.

#

MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

#

# KeepAliveTimeout: Number of seconds to wait for the next request from the

# same client on the same connection.

#

KeepAliveTimeout 15

##

## Server-Pool Size Regulation (MPM specific)

## 

# prefork MPM [THIS IS THE DEFAULT MPM]

# StartServers: number of server processes to start

# MinSpareServers: minimum number of server processes which are kept spare

# MaxSpareServers: maximum number of server processes which are kept spare

# MaxClients: maximum number of server processes allowed to start

# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of requests a server process serves

<IfModule prefork.c>

    StartServers         5

    MinSpareServers      5

    MaxSpareServers     10

    MaxClients         150

    MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

# worker MPM

# StartServers: initial number of server processes to start

# MaxClients: maximum number of simultaneous client connections

# MinSpareThreads: minimum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# MaxSpareThreads: maximum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# ThreadsPerChild: constant number of worker threads in each server process

# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of requests a server process serves

<IfModule worker.c>

    StartServers         2

    MaxClients         150

    MinSpareThreads     25

    MaxSpareThreads     75 

    ThreadsPerChild     25

    MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

# perchild MPM [THIS MPM IS NOT SUPPORTED]

# NumServers: constant number of server processes

# StartThreads: initial number of worker threads in each server process

# MinSpareThreads: minimum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# MaxSpareThreads: maximum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# MaxThreadsPerChild: maximum number of worker threads in each server process

# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of connections per server process

<IfModule perchild.c>

    NumServers           5

    StartThreads         5

    MinSpareThreads      5

    MaxSpareThreads     10

    MaxThreadsPerChild  20

    MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

# peruser MPM [THIS MPM IS NOT SUPPORTED]

# MinSpareServers - Minimum number of idle children, to handle request spikes 

# MaxClients - Maximum number of children alive at the same time 

# MaxProcessors - Maximum number of processors per vhost

# Multiplexer - Specify an Multiplexer Child configuration.

# Processor - Specify a User and Group for a specific child process.

# ServerEnvironment - Specify the server environment for this virtual host.

<IfModule peruser.c>

    MinSpareServers        2

    MaxProcessors         10

    MaxClients           150

    MaxRequestsPerChild  100

    

    Multiplexer nobody nobody

    

    Processor user group /home/user

    # chroot dir is optional:

    # Processor user group

</IfModule>

#

# Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or

# ports, instead of the default. See also the <VirtualHost>

# directive.

#

# Change this to Listen on specific IP addresses as shown below to 

# prevent Apache from glomming onto all bound IP addresses (0.0.0.0)

#

#Listen 12.34.56.78:80

Listen 80

#

# Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support

#

# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you

# have to place corresponding `LoadModule' lines at this location so the

# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used.

# Statically compiled modules (those listed by `httpd -l') do not need

# to be loaded here.

#

# Example:

# LoadModule foo_module modules/mod_foo.so

#

# You should always leave these three, as they are needed for normal use.

# mod_access (Order, Allow, etc..)

# mod_log_config (Transferlog, etc..)

# mod_mime (AddType, etc...)

#

#

# Authentication Modules

#

# These modules provide authentication and authorization for

# clients. They should not normally be disabled.

#

LoadModule access_module                 modules/mod_access.so

LoadModule auth_module                   modules/mod_auth.so

LoadModule auth_anon_module              modules/mod_auth_anon.so

LoadModule auth_dbm_module               modules/mod_auth_dbm.so

LoadModule auth_digest_module            modules/mod_auth_digest.so

#

# Metadata Modules

# 

# These modules provide extra data to clients about

# a file, such as the mime-type or charset.

#

LoadModule charset_lite_module           modules/mod_charset_lite.so

LoadModule env_module                    modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule expires_module                modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule headers_module                modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule mime_module                   modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule negotiation_module            modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule setenvif_module               modules/mod_setenvif.so

#

# Logging Modules

# 

# These modules provide logging services for Apache

#

LoadModule log_config_module             modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule logio_module                  modules/mod_logio.so

#

# CGI Modules

#

# These modules provide the ability to execute CGI Scripts.

#

LoadModule cgi_module                    modules/mod_cgi.so

LoadModule cgid_module                   modules/mod_cgid.so

#

# This `suexec` module provides the ability to exeucte CGI scripts under

# a different user than apache is run.

#

LoadModule suexec_module                 modules/mod_suexec.so

#

# Mappers

#

# These Modules provide URL mappings or translations.

LoadModule alias_module                  modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule rewrite_module                modules/mod_rewrite.so

<IfDefine USERDIR>

    LoadModule userdir_module                modules/mod_userdir.so

</IfDefine>

#

# Handlers

#

# These modules create content for a client.

#

#LoadModule info_module                   modules/mod_info.so

LoadModule actions_module                modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule autoindex_module              modules/mod_autoindex.so

LoadModule dir_module                    modules/mod_dir.so

LoadModule status_module                 modules/mod_status.so

#

# Filters

#

# These modules provide filters for Apache.

# They preform common tasks like gzip encoding or SSI

#

#

LoadModule ext_filter_module             modules/mod_ext_filter.so

LoadModule deflate_module                modules/mod_deflate.so

LoadModule include_module                modules/mod_include.so

#

# Cache Modules

#

# The following modules are used for storing a cache of

# generated or proxied content.

#

#LoadModule cache_module                  modules/mod_cache.so

#LoadModule disk_cache_module             modules/mod_disk_cache.so

#LoadModule mem_cache_module              modules/mod_mem_cache.so

#LoadModule file_cache_module             modules/mod_file_cache.so

#

# Proxy Modules

# 

# The following modules are only needed if you are running

# Apache as a Forward or Reverse Proxy.

# 

# WARNING: Enabling these modules can be dangerous! 

#   READ THE DOCUMENTATION FIRST:

#   http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/mod_proxy.html

<IfDefine PROXY>

    LoadModule proxy_module                  modules/mod_proxy.so

    LoadModule proxy_connect_module          modules/mod_proxy_connect.so

    LoadModule proxy_ftp_module              modules/mod_proxy_ftp.so

    LoadModule proxy_http_module             modules/mod_proxy_http.so

</IfDefine>

#

# Uncommon Modules

#

# The following Modules are not commonly loaded for Apache

#

#LoadModule case_filter_module            modules/mod_case_filter.so

#LoadModule case_filter_in_module         modules/mod_case_filter_in.so

#LoadModule echo_module                   modules/mod_echo.so

#LoadModule mime_magic_module             modules/mod_mime_magic.so

#LoadModule speling_module                modules/mod_speling.so

#LoadModule unique_id_module              modules/mod_unique_id.so

#LoadModule vhost_alias_module            modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

#

# Obsolete Modules

# 

# The Following modules are not commonly needed and use 

# obsolete technologies.

#

#LoadModule cern_meta_module              modules/mod_cern_meta.so

#LoadModule imap_module                   modules/mod_imap.so

#LoadModule usertrack_module              modules/mod_usertrack.so

#LoadModule asis_module                   modules/mod_asis.so

#

# Extra Modules

#

# We Include extra .conf files from /etc/apache2/modules.d

# This is used to load things like PHP and mod_ssl.

#

Include conf/modules.d/*.conf

#

# ExtendedStatus controls whether Apache will generate "full" status

# information (ExtendedStatus On) or just basic information (ExtendedStatus

# Off) when the "server-status" handler is called. The default is Off.

#

#ExtendedStatus On

### Section 2: 'Main' server configuration

#

# The directives in this section set up the values used by the 'main'

# server, which responds to any requests that aren't handled by a

# <VirtualHost> definition.  These values also provide defaults for

# any <VirtualHost> containers you may define later in the file.

#

# All of these directives may appear inside <VirtualHost> containers,

# in which case these default settings will be overridden for the

# virtual host being defined.

#

#

# If you wish httpd to run as a different user or group, you must run

# httpd as root initially and it will switch.  

#

# User/Group: The name (or #number) of the user/group to run httpd as.

#  . On SCO (ODT 3) use "User nouser" and "Group nogroup".

#  . On HPUX you may not be able to use shared memory as nobody, and the

#    suggested workaround is to create a user www and use that user.

#  NOTE that some kernels refuse to setgid(Group) or semctl(IPC_SET)

#  when the value of (unsigned)Group is above 60000; 

#  don't use Group #-1 on these systems!

#

User apache

Group apache

#

# ServerAdmin: Your address, where problems with the server should be

# e-mailed.  This address appears on some server-generated pages, such

# as error documents.  e.g. admin@your-domain.com

#

ServerAdmin root@localhost

#

# ServerName gives the name and port that the server uses to identify itself.

# This can often be determined automatically, but we recommend you specify

# it explicitly to prevent problems during startup.

#

# If this is not set to valid DNS name for your host, server-generated

# redirections will not work.  See also the UseCanonicalName directive.

#

# If your host doesn't have a registered DNS name, enter its IP address here.

# You will have to access it by its address anyway, and this will make 

# redirections work in a sensible way.

#

ServerName strew.info

#

# UseCanonicalName: Determines how Apache constructs self-referencing 

# URLs and the SERVER_NAME and SERVER_PORT variables.

# When set "Off", Apache will use the Hostname and Port supplied

# by the client.  When set "On", Apache will use the value of the

# ServerName directive.

#

UseCanonicalName Off

#

# Each directory to which Apache has access can be configured with respect

# to which services and features are allowed and/or disabled in that

# directory (and its subdirectories). 

#

# First, we configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of 

# features.  

#

<Directory />

    Options FollowSymLinks

    AllowOverride None

</Directory>

#

# Note that from this point forward you must specifically allow

# particular features to be enabled - so if something's not working as

# you might expect, make sure that you have specifically enabled it

# below.

#

#

# UserDir: The name of the directory that is appended onto a user's home

# directory if a ~user request is received.

# enable by adding -D USERDIR to /etc/conf.d/apache2

#

<IfModule mod_userdir.c>

    UserDir public_html

#

# Control access to UserDir directories.  The following is an example

# for a site where these directories are restricted to read-only.

#

    <Directory /home/*/public_html>

        AllowOverride FileInfo AuthConfig Limit Indexes

        Options MultiViews Indexes SymLinksIfOwnerMatch IncludesNoExec

        <Limit GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>

            Order allow,deny

            Allow from all

       </Limit>

       <LimitExcept GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>

            Order deny,allow

            Deny from all

       </LimitExcept>

    </Directory>

# Enable this additional section if you would like to make use of a

# suexec-enabled cgi-bin directory on a per-user basis.

#

#<Directory /home/*/public_html/cgi-bin>

#    Options ExecCGI

#    SetHandler cgi-script

#</Directory>

</IfModule>

#

# DirectoryIndex: sets the file that Apache will serve if a directory

# is requested.

#

# The index.html.var file (a type-map) is used to deliver content-

# negotiated documents.  The MultiViews Option can be used for the 

# same purpose, but it is much slower.

#

DirectoryIndex index.html index.php index.html.var

#

# AccessFileName: The name of the file to look for in each directory

# for additional configuration directives.  See also the AllowOverride 

# directive.

#

AccessFileName .htaccess

#

# The following lines prevent .htaccess and .htpasswd files from being 

# viewed by Web clients. 

#

<Files ~ "^\.ht">

    Order allow,deny

    Deny from all

</Files>

#

# TypesConfig describes where the mime.types file (or equivalent) is

# to be found.

#

TypesConfig /etc/mime.types

#

# DefaultType is the default MIME type the server will use for a document

# if it cannot otherwise determine one, such as from filename extensions.

# If your server contains mostly text or HTML documents, "text/plain" is

# a good value.  If most of your content is binary, such as applications

# or images, you may want to use "application/octet-stream" instead to

# keep browsers from trying to display binary files as though they are

# text.

#

DefaultType text/plain

#

# The mod_mime_magic module allows the server to use various hints from the

# contents of the file itself to determine its type.  The MIMEMagicFile

# directive tells the module where the hint definitions are located.

#

<IfModule mod_mime_magic.c>

    MIMEMagicFile /etc/apache2/magic

</IfModule>

#

# HostnameLookups: Log the names of clients or just their IP addresses

# e.g., www.apache.org (on) or 204.62.129.132 (off).

# The default is off because it'd be overall better for the net if people

# had to knowingly turn this feature on, since enabling it means that

# each client request will result in AT LEAST one lookup request to the

# nameserver.

#

HostnameLookups Off

#

# EnableMMAP: Control whether memory-mapping is used to deliver

# files (assuming that the underlying OS supports it).

# The default is on; turn this off if you serve from NFS-mounted 

# filesystems.  On some systems, turning it off (regardless of

# filesystem) can improve performance; for details, please see

# http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/core.html#enablemmap

#

#EnableMMAP off

#

# EnableSendfile: Control whether the sendfile kernel support is 

# used  to deliver files (assuming that the OS supports it).

# The default is on; turn this off if you serve from NFS-mounted 

# filesystems.  Please see

# http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/core.html#enablesendfile

#

#EnableSendfile off

#

# ErrorLog: The location of the error log file.

# If you do not specify an ErrorLog directive within a <VirtualHost>

# container, error messages relating to that virtual host will be

# logged here.  If you *do* define an error logfile for a <VirtualHost>

# container, that host's errors will be logged there and not here.

#

ErrorLog logs/error_log

#

# LogLevel: Control the number of messages logged to the error_log.

# Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,

# alert, emerg.

#

LogLevel warn

#

# The following directives define some format nicknames for use with

# a CustomLog directive (see below).

#

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common

LogFormat "%{Referer}i -> %U" referer

LogFormat "%{User-agent}i" agent

# You need to enable mod_logio.c to use %I and %O

#LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" %I %O" combinedio

#

# The location and format of the access logfile (Common Logfile Format).

# If you do not define any access logfiles within a <VirtualHost>

# container, they will be logged here.  Contrariwise, if you *do*

# define per-<VirtualHost> access logfiles, transactions will be

# logged therein and *not* in this file.

#

CustomLog logs/access_log common

#

# If you would like to have agent and referer logfiles, uncomment the

# following directives.

#

#CustomLog logs/referer_log referer

#CustomLog logs/agent_log agent

#

# If you prefer a single logfile with access, agent, and referer information

# (Combined Logfile Format) you can use the following directive.

#

#CustomLog logs/access_log combined

#

# ServerTokens

# This directive configures what you return as the Server HTTP response

# Header. The default is 'Full' which sends information about the OS-Type

# and compiled in modules.

# Set to one of:  Full | OS | Minor | Minimal | Major | Prod

# where Full conveys the most information, and Prod the least.

#

ServerTokens Full

#

# Optionally add a line containing the server version and virtual host

# name to server-generated pages (internal error documents, FTP directory 

# listings, mod_status and mod_info output etc., but not CGI generated 

# documents or custom error documents).

# Set to "EMail" to also include a mailto: link to the ServerAdmin.

# Set to one of:  On | Off | EMail

#

ServerSignature On

#

# Aliases: Add here as many aliases as you need (with no limit). The format is 

# Alias fakename realname

#

# Note that if you include a trailing / on fakename then the server will

# require it to be present in the URL.  So "/icons" isn't aliased in this

# example, only "/icons/".  If the fakename is slash-terminated, then the 

# realname must also be slash terminated, and if the fakename omits the 

# trailing slash, the realname must also omit it.

#

# We include the /icons/ alias for FancyIndexed directory listings.  If you

# do not use FancyIndexing, you may comment this out.

#

Alias /icons/ "/var/www/localhost/icons/"

<Directory "/var/www/localhost/icons/">

    Options Indexes MultiViews

    AllowOverride None

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

#

# ScriptAlias: This controls which directories contain server scripts.

# ScriptAliases are essentially the same as Aliases, except that

# documents in the realname directory are treated as applications and

# run by the server when requested rather than as documents sent to the client.

# The same rules about trailing "/" apply to ScriptAlias directives as to

# Alias.

#

ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/

ScriptAlias /protected-cgi-bin/ /var/www/localhost/protected-cgi-bin/

<IfModule mod_cgid.c>

    #

    # Additional to mod_cgid.c settings, mod_cgid has Scriptsock <path>

    # for setting UNIX socket for communicating with cgid.

    #

    #Scriptsock            @rel_runtimedir@/cgisock

</IfModule>

#

# "@exp_cgidir@" should be changed to whatever your ScriptAliased

# CGI directory exists, if you have that configured.

#

<Directory "/var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/">

    AllowOverride None

    Options None

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

#

# Redirect allows you to tell clients about documents which used to exist in

# your server's namespace, but do not anymore. This allows you to tell the

# clients where to look for the relocated document.

# Example:

# Redirect permanent /foo http://www.example.com/bar

#

# Directives controlling the display of server-generated directory listings.

#

<IfModule mod_autoindex.c>

    #

    # IndexOptions: Controls the appearance of server-generated directory

    # listings.

    #

    IndexOptions FancyIndexing VersionSort

    #

    # AddIcon* directives tell the server which icon to show for different

    # files or filename extensions.  These are only displayed for

    # FancyIndexed directories.

    #

    AddIconByEncoding (CMP,/icons/compressed.gif) x-compress x-gzip

    AddIconByType (TXT,/icons/text.gif) text/*

    AddIconByType (IMG,/icons/image2.gif) image/*

    AddIconByType (SND,/icons/sound2.gif) audio/*

    AddIconByType (VID,/icons/movie.gif) video/*

    AddIcon /icons/binary.gif .bin .exe

    AddIcon /icons/binhex.gif .hqx

    AddIcon /icons/tar.gif .tar

    AddIcon /icons/world2.gif .wrl .wrl.gz .vrml .vrm .iv

    AddIcon /icons/compressed.gif .Z .z .tgz .gz .zip

    AddIcon /icons/a.gif .ps .ai .eps

    AddIcon /icons/layout.gif .html .shtml .htm .pdf

    AddIcon /icons/text.gif .txt

    AddIcon /icons/c.gif .c

    AddIcon /icons/p.gif .pl .py

    AddIcon /icons/f.gif .for

    AddIcon /icons/dvi.gif .dvi

    AddIcon /icons/uuencoded.gif .uu

    AddIcon /icons/script.gif .conf .sh .shar .csh .ksh .tcl

    AddIcon /icons/tex.gif .tex

    AddIcon /icons/bomb.gif core

    AddIcon /icons/back.gif ..

    AddIcon /icons/hand.right.gif README

    AddIcon /icons/folder.gif ^^DIRECTORY^^

    AddIcon /icons/blank.gif ^^BLANKICON^^

    #

    # DefaultIcon is which icon to show for files which do not have an icon

    # explicitly set.

    #

    DefaultIcon /icons/unknown.gif

    #

    # AddDescription allows you to place a short description after a file in

    # server-generated indexes.  These are only displayed for FancyIndexed

    # directories.

    # Format: AddDescription "description" filename

    #

    #AddDescription "GZIP compressed document" .gz

    #AddDescription "tar archive" .tar

    #AddDescription "GZIP compressed tar archive" .tgz

    #

    # ReadmeName is the name of the README file the server will look for by

    # default, and append to directory listings.

    #

    # HeaderName is the name of a file which should be prepended to

    # directory indexes. 

    ReadmeName README.html

    HeaderName HEADER.html

    #

    # IndexIgnore is a set of filenames which directory indexing should ignore

    # and not include in the listing.  Shell-style wildcarding is permitted.

    #

    IndexIgnore .??* *~ *# HEADER* README* RCS CVS *,v *,t .svn

</IfModule>

#

# DefaultLanguage and AddLanguage allows you to specify the language of 

# a document. You can then use content negotiation to give a browser a 

# file in a language the user can understand.

#

# Specify a default language. This means that all data

# going out without a specific language tag (see below) will 

# be marked with this one. You probably do NOT want to set

# this unless you are sure it is correct for all cases.

#

# * It is generally better to not mark a page as 

# * being a certain language than marking it with the wrong

# * language!

#

# DefaultLanguage nl

#

# Note 1: The suffix does not have to be the same as the language

# keyword --- those with documents in Polish (whose net-standard

# language code is pl) may wish to use "AddLanguage pl .po" to

# avoid the ambiguity with the common suffix for perl scripts.

#

# Note 2: The example entries below illustrate that in some cases 

# the two character 'Language' abbreviation is not identical to 

# the two character 'Country' code for its country,

# E.g. 'Danmark/dk' versus 'Danish/da'.

#

# Note 3: In the case of 'ltz' we violate the RFC by using a three char

# specifier. There is 'work in progress' to fix this and get

# the reference data for rfc1766 cleaned up.

#

# Catalan (ca) - Croatian (hr) - Czech (cs) - Danish (da) - Dutch (nl)

# English (en) - Esperanto (eo) - Estonian (et) - French (fr) - German (de)

# Greek-Modern (el) - Hebrew (he) - Italian (it) - Japanese (ja)

# Korean (ko) - Luxembourgeois* (ltz) - Norwegian Nynorsk (nn)

# Norwegian (no) - Polish (pl) - Portugese (pt)

# Brazilian Portuguese (pt-BR) - Russian (ru) - Swedish (sv)

# Simplified Chinese (zh-CN) - Spanish (es) - Traditional Chinese (zh-TW)

#

AddLanguage ca .ca

AddLanguage cs .cz .cs

AddLanguage da .dk

AddLanguage de .de

AddLanguage el .el

AddLanguage en .en

AddLanguage eo .eo

AddLanguage es .es

AddLanguage et .et

AddLanguage fr .fr

AddLanguage he .he

AddLanguage hr .hr

AddLanguage it .it

AddLanguage ja .ja

AddLanguage ko .ko

AddLanguage ltz .ltz

AddLanguage nl .nl

AddLanguage nn .nn

AddLanguage no .no

AddLanguage pl .po

AddLanguage pt .pt

AddLanguage pt-BR .pt-br

AddLanguage ru .ru

AddLanguage sv .sv

AddLanguage zh-CN .zh-cn

AddLanguage zh-TW .zh-tw

#

# LanguagePriority allows you to give precedence to some languages

# in case of a tie during content negotiation.

#

# Just list the languages in decreasing order of preference. We have

# more or less alphabetized them here. You probably want to change this.

#

LanguagePriority en ca cs da de el eo es et fr he hr it ja ko ltz nl nn no pl pt pt-BR ru sv zh-CN zh-TW

#

# ForceLanguagePriority allows you to serve a result page rather than

# MULTIPLE CHOICES (Prefer) [in case of a tie] or NOT ACCEPTABLE (Fallback)

# [in case no accepted languages matched the available variants]

#

ForceLanguagePriority Prefer Fallback

#

# Specify a default charset for all pages sent out. This is

# always a good idea and opens the door for future internationalisation

# of your web site, should you ever want it. Specifying it as

# a default does little harm; as the standard dictates that a page

# is in iso-8859-1 (latin1) unless specified otherwise i.e. you

# are merely stating the obvious. There are also some security

# reasons in browsers, related to javascript and URL parsing

# which encourage you to always set a default char set.

#

AddDefaultCharset ISO-8859-1

#

# Commonly used filename extensions to character sets. You probably

# want to avoid clashes with the language extensions, unless you

# are good at carefully testing your setup after each change.

# See http://www.iana.org/assignments/character-sets for the

# official list of charset names and their respective RFCs.

#

AddCharset ISO-8859-1  .iso8859-1  .latin1

AddCharset ISO-8859-2  .iso8859-2  .latin2 .cen

AddCharset ISO-8859-3  .iso8859-3  .latin3

AddCharset ISO-8859-4  .iso8859-4  .latin4

AddCharset ISO-8859-5  .iso8859-5  .latin5 .cyr .iso-ru

AddCharset ISO-8859-6  .iso8859-6  .latin6 .arb

AddCharset ISO-8859-7  .iso8859-7  .latin7 .grk

AddCharset ISO-8859-8  .iso8859-8  .latin8 .heb

AddCharset ISO-8859-9  .iso8859-9  .latin9 .trk

AddCharset ISO-2022-JP .iso2022-jp .jis

AddCharset ISO-2022-KR .iso2022-kr .kis

AddCharset ISO-2022-CN .iso2022-cn .cis

AddCharset Big5        .Big5       .big5

# For russian, more than one charset is used (depends on client, mostly):

AddCharset WINDOWS-1251 .cp-1251   .win-1251

AddCharset CP866       .cp866

AddCharset KOI8-r      .koi8-r .koi8-ru

AddCharset KOI8-ru     .koi8-uk .ua

AddCharset ISO-10646-UCS-2 .ucs2

AddCharset ISO-10646-UCS-4 .ucs4

AddCharset UTF-8       .utf8

# The set below does not map to a specific (iso) standard

# but works on a fairly wide range of browsers. Note that

# capitalization actually matters (it should not, but it

# does for some browsers).

#

# See http://www.iana.org/assignments/character-sets

# for a list of sorts. But browsers support few.

#

AddCharset GB2312      .gb2312 .gb 

AddCharset utf-7       .utf7

AddCharset utf-8       .utf8

AddCharset big5        .big5 .b5

AddCharset EUC-TW      .euc-tw

AddCharset EUC-JP      .euc-jp

AddCharset EUC-KR      .euc-kr

AddCharset shift_jis   .sjis

#

# AddType allows you to add to or override the MIME configuration

# file mime.types for specific file types.

#

#AddType application/x-tar .tgz

#

# AddEncoding allows you to have certain browsers uncompress

# information on the fly. Note: Not all browsers support this.

# Despite the name similarity, the following Add* directives have nothing

# to do with the FancyIndexing customization directives above.

#

#AddEncoding x-compress .Z

#AddEncoding x-gzip .gz .tgz

#

# If the AddEncoding directives above are commented-out, then you

# probably should define those extensions to indicate media types:

#

AddType application/x-compress .Z

AddType application/x-gzip .gz .tgz

#

# AddHandler allows you to map certain file extensions to "handlers":

# actions unrelated to filetype. These can be either built into the server

# or added with the Action directive (see below)

#

# To use CGI scripts outside of ScriptAliased directories:

# (You will also need to add "ExecCGI" to the "Options" directive.)

#

#AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

#

# For files that include their own HTTP headers:

#

#AddHandler send-as-is asis

#

# For server-parsed imagemap files:

#

#AddHandler imap-file map

#

# For type maps (negotiated resources):

# (This is enabled by default to allow the Apache "It Worked" page

#  to be distributed in multiple languages.)

#

AddHandler type-map var

#

# Filters allow you to process content before it is sent to the client.

#

# To parse .shtml files for server-side includes (SSI):

# (You will also need to add "Includes" to the "Options" directive.)

#

#AddType text/html .shtml

#AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml

#

# Action lets you define media types that will execute a script whenever

# a matching file is called. This eliminates the need for repeated URL

# pathnames for oft-used CGI file processors.

# Format: Action media/type /cgi-script/location

# Format: Action handler-name /cgi-script/location

#

#

# Customizable error responses come in three flavors:

# 1) plain text 2) local redirects 3) external redirects

#

# Some examples:

#ErrorDocument 500 "The server made a boo boo."

#ErrorDocument 404 /missing.html

#ErrorDocument 404 "/cgi-bin/missing_handler.pl"

#ErrorDocument 402 http://www.example.com/subscription_info.html

#

#

# Putting this all together, we can internationalize error responses.

#

# We use Alias to redirect any /error/HTTP_<error>.html.var response to

# our collection of by-error message multi-language collections.  We use 

# includes to substitute the appropriate text.

#

# You can modify the messages' appearance without changing any of the

# default HTTP_<error>.html.var files by adding the line:

#

#   Alias /error/include/ "/your/include/path/"

#

# which allows you to create your own set of files by starting with the

# @exp_errordir@/include/ files and copying them to /your/include/path/, 

# even on a per-VirtualHost basis.  The default include files will display

# your Apache version number and your ServerAdmin email address regardless

# of the setting of ServerSignature.

#

# The internationalized error documents require mod_alias, mod_include

# and mod_negotiation.  To activate them, uncomment the following 30 lines.

#    Alias /error/ "@exp_errordir@/"

#

#    <Directory "@exp_errordir@">

#        AllowOverride None

#        Options IncludesNoExec

#        AddOutputFilter Includes html

#        AddHandler type-map var

#        Order allow,deny

#        Allow from all

#        LanguagePriority en cs de es fr it nl sv pt-br ro

#        ForceLanguagePriority Prefer Fallback

#    </Directory>

#

#    ErrorDocument 400 /error/HTTP_BAD_REQUEST.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 401 /error/HTTP_UNAUTHORIZED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 403 /error/HTTP_FORBIDDEN.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 404 /error/HTTP_NOT_FOUND.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 405 /error/HTTP_METHOD_NOT_ALLOWED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 408 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_TIME_OUT.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 410 /error/HTTP_GONE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 411 /error/HTTP_LENGTH_REQUIRED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 412 /error/HTTP_PRECONDITION_FAILED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 413 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_ENTITY_TOO_LARGE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 414 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_URI_TOO_LARGE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 415 /error/HTTP_UNSUPPORTED_MEDIA_TYPE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 500 /error/HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 501 /error/HTTP_NOT_IMPLEMENTED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 502 /error/HTTP_BAD_GATEWAY.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 503 /error/HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 506 /error/HTTP_VARIANT_ALSO_VARIES.html.var

#

# The following directives modify normal HTTP response behavior to

# handle known problems with browser implementations.

#

BrowserMatch "Mozilla/2" nokeepalive

BrowserMatch "MSIE 4\.0b2;" nokeepalive downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0

BrowserMatch "RealPlayer 4\.0" force-response-1.0

BrowserMatch "Java/1\.0" force-response-1.0

BrowserMatch "JDK/1\.0" force-response-1.0

#

# The following directive disables redirects on non-GET requests for

# a directory that does not include the trailing slash.  This fixes a 

# problem with Microsoft WebFolders which does not appropriately handle 

# redirects for folders with DAV methods.

# Same deal with Apple's DAV filesystem and Gnome VFS support for DAV.

#

BrowserMatch "Microsoft Data Access Internet Publishing Provider" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^WebDrive" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^WebDAVFS/1.[012]" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^gnome-vfs" redirect-carefully

#

# Allow server status reports generated by mod_status,

# with the URL of http://servername/server-status

# Change the ".example.com" to match your domain to enable.

#

#<Location /server-status>

#    SetHandler server-status

#    Order deny,allow

#    Deny from all

#    Allow from .example.com

#</Location>

#

# Allow remote server configuration reports, with the URL of

#  http://servername/server-info (requires that mod_info.c be loaded).

# Change the ".example.com" to match your domain to enable.

#

#<Location /server-info>

#    SetHandler server-info

#    Order deny,allow

#    Deny from all

#    Allow from .example.com

#</Location>

### Section 3: Virtual Hosts

#

# VirtualHost: If you want to maintain multiple domains/hostnames on your

# machine you can setup VirtualHost containers for them. Most configurations

# use only name-based virtual hosts so the server doesn't need to worry about

# IP addresses. This is indicated by the asterisks in the directives below.

#

# Please see the documentation at 

# <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/vhosts/>

# for further details before you try to setup virtual hosts.

#

# You may use the command line option '-S' to verify your virtual host

# configuration.

#

# Use name-based virtual hosting.

#

#NameVirtualHost *

#

# VirtualHost example:

# Almost any Apache directive may go into a VirtualHost container.

# The first VirtualHost section is used for requests without a known

# server name.

#

#<VirtualHost *>

#    ServerAdmin webmaster@dummy-host.example.com

#    DocumentRoot /www/docs/dummy-host.example.com

#    ServerName dummy-host.example.com

#    ErrorLog @rel_logfiledir@/dummy-host.example.com-error_log

#    CustomLog @rel_logfiledir@/dummy-host.example.com-access_log common

#</VirtualHost>

#####################

### NORMAL VHOSTS ###

#####################

NameVirtualHost *:80

# Default

<VirtualHost *:80>

    #

    # DocumentRoot: The directory out of which you will serve your

    # documents. By default, all requests are taken from this directory, but

    # symbolic links and aliases may be used to point to other locations.

    #

    DocumentRoot "/var/www/localhost/htdocs"

    #

    # This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.

    #

    <Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs">

        #

        # Possible values for the Options directive are "None", "All",

        # or any combination of:

        #   Indexes Includes FollowSymLinks SymLinksifOwnerMatch ExecCGI MultiViews

        #

        # Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"

        # doesn't give it to you.

        #

        # The Options directive is both complicated and important.  Please see

        # http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/core.html#options

        # for more information.

        #

        Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

        #

        # AllowOverride controls what directives may be placed in .htaccess files.

        # It can be "All", "None", or any combination of the keywords:

        #   Options FileInfo AuthConfig Limit

        #

        AllowOverride None

        #

        # Controls who can get stuff from this server.

        #

        Order allow,deny

        Allow from all

    </Directory>

</VirtualHost>

# TWI.STREW.INFO

<VirtualHost *:80>

        ServerName twi.strew.info

        ServerPath /var/www/localhost/htdocs/the-final-layout/final/final_layout

        DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs/the-final-layout/final/final_layout

        <Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/the-final-layout/final/final_layout">

                Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

                AllowOverride None

                AllowOverride None

                Order allow,deny

                Allow from all

        </Directory>

</VirtualHost>

# THIRDWORLDIMAGES.STREW.INFO

<VirtualHost *:80>

        ServerName thirdworldimages.strew.info

        ServerPath /var/www/localhost/htdocs/www.thirdworldimages.org

        DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs/www.thirdworldimages.org

        <Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/www.thirdworldimages.org">

                Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

                AllowOverride None

                AllowOverride None

                Order allow,deny

                Allow from all

        </Directory>

</VirtualHost>

##################

### SSL VHOSTS ###

##################

NameVirtualHost *:443

#Default

<VirtualHost *:443>

   DocumentRoot "/var/www/localhost/htdocs"

   ErrorLog logs/ssl_error_log

   <IfModule mod_log_config.c>

   TransferLog logs/ssl_access_log

   </IfModule>

   SSLEngine on

   SSLCipherSuite ALL:!ADH:!EXPORT56:RC4+RSA:+HIGH:+MEDIUM:+LOW:+SSLv2:+EXP:+eNULL

   SSLCertificateFile conf/ssl/server.crt

   SSLCertificateKeyFile conf/ssl/server.key

   <Files ~ "\.(cgi|shtml|phtml|php?)$">

      SSLOptions +StdEnvVars

   </Files>

   <Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs">

      Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

      AllowOverride None

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

      SSLOptions +StdEnvVars

   </Directory>

   <IfModule mod_setenvif.c>

      SetEnvIf User-Agent ".*MSIE.*" nokeepalive ssl-unclean-shutdown \

      downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0

   </IfModule>

   <IfModule mod_log_config.c>

      CustomLog logs/ssl_request_log \

      "%t %h %{SSL_PROTOCOL}x %{SSL_CIPHER}x \"%r\" %b"

   </IfModule>

   <IfModule mod_rewrite.c>

      RewriteEngine On

      RewriteOptions inherit

   </IfModule>

</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:443>

   ServerName twi.strew.info

   ServerPath /var/www/localhost/htdocs/the-final-layout/final/final_layout

   DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs/the-final-layout/final/final_layout

   ErrorLog logs/ssl_error_log

   <IfModule mod_log_config.c>

   TransferLog logs/ssl_access_log

   </IfModule>

   SSLEngine on

   SSLCipherSuite ALL:!ADH:!EXPORT56:RC4+RSA:+HIGH:+MEDIUM:+LOW:+SSLv2:+EXP:+eNULL

   SSLCertificateFile conf/ssl/server.crt

   SSLCertificateKeyFile conf/ssl/server.key

   <Files ~ "\.(cgi|shtml|phtml|php?)$">

      SSLOptions +StdEnvVars

   </Files>

   <Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/the-final-layout/final/final_layout">

      Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

      AllowOverride None

      AllowOverride None

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

      SSLOptions +StdEnvVars

   </Directory>

   <IfModule mod_setenvif.c>

      SetEnvIf User-Agent ".*MSIE.*" nokeepalive ssl-unclean-shutdown \

      downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0

   </IfModule>

   <IfModule mod_log_config.c>

      CustomLog logs/ssl_request_log \

      "%t %h %{SSL_PROTOCOL}x %{SSL_CIPHER}x \"%r\" %b"

   </IfModule>

   <IfModule mod_rewrite.c>

      RewriteEngine On

      RewriteOptions inherit

   </IfModule>

</VirtualHost>

# THIRDWORLDIMAGES.STREW.INFO

<VirtualHost *:443>

   ServerName thirdworldimages.strew.info

   ServerPath /var/www/localhost/htdocs/www.thirdworldimages.org

   DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs/www.thirdworldimages.org

   ErrorLog logs/ssl_error_log

   <IfModule mod_log_config.c>

   TransferLog logs/ssl_access_log

   </IfModule>

   SSLEngine on

   SSLCipherSuite ALL:!ADH:!EXPORT56:RC4+RSA:+HIGH:+MEDIUM:+LOW:+SSLv2:+EXP:+eNULL

   SSLCertificateFile conf/ssl/server.crt

   SSLCertificateKeyFile conf/ssl/server.key

   <Files ~ "\.(cgi|shtml|phtml|php?)$">

      SSLOptions +StdEnvVars

   </Files>

   <Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/www.thirdworldimages.org">

      Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

      AllowOverride None

      AllowOverride None

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

      SSLOptions +StdEnvVars

   </Directory>

   <IfModule mod_setenvif.c>

      SetEnvIf User-Agent ".*MSIE.*" nokeepalive ssl-unclean-shutdown \

      downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0

   </IfModule>

   <IfModule mod_log_config.c>

      CustomLog logs/ssl_request_log \

      "%t %h %{SSL_PROTOCOL}x %{SSL_CIPHER}x \"%r\" %b"

   </IfModule>

   <IfModule mod_rewrite.c>

      RewriteEngine On

      RewriteOptions inherit

   </IfModule>

</VirtualHost>

#

# Gentoo VHosts

# 

# For Gentoo we include External Virtual Hosts Files.

#

#Include conf/vhosts.d/*.conf

```

 I used the ssl section from the 41_mod_ssl.default-vhost.conf file.

there is a file or 2 which are included, but they are for mods. let me know if you would like me to show you those too...

thanks!  :Wink: 

----------

## brazilian_joe

Forget SSL if you want to use Name Based vhosts.

If you want SSL, you have to use IP based vhosts.

It's not that hard, you just need to add a few aliases to your NIC

/etc/conf.d/net

```

#change the aliases accordingly

alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4" 

```

And restart your NIC.

And your vhosts will be something like:

```

#pay attention to the IP address!!!

<VirtualHost 192.168.0.3:443>

DocumentRoot /var/www/www.myserver.com/htdocs

        ServerName www.myserver.com

######################

#SSL Stuff

#If you want to understand it, which you really ought to,

#since it is all about security,

#you'd better understand what are you using

#start diggin on the apache documentation. 

#each option has a detailed explanation,

#Especially 'SSLCipherSuite' and 'SSLProtocol'.

######################

        SSLEngine on

        SSLCipherSuite HIGH:MEDIUM

        SSLProtocol all -SSLv2

        SSLCertificateFile /etc/apache2/conf/ssl/www.myserver.com.crt

        SSLCertificateKeyFile /etc/apache2/conf/ssl/www.myserver.com.key

        SSLCertificateChainFile /etc/apache2/conf/ssl/CA.crt

        SSLCACertificateFile /etc/apache2/conf/ssl/CA.crt

        <Directory /var/www/www.myserver.com/htdocs>

                Options All -Indexes

                AllowOverride All

################

#you may want to authenticate your users

#instead of simply granting access.

#You can also issue SSL certificate to the clients 

# for authentication (I don't use that, can't help on this one)

###################

                <IfModule mod_access.c>

                Order allow,deny

                        Allow from all

                </IfModule>

        </Directory>

</VirtualHost>

#pay attention to the IP address!!!

<VirtualHost 192.168.0.4:443>

DocumentRoot /var/www/beta.myserver.com/htdocs

        ServerName www.myserver.com

#SSL Stuff

        SSLEngine on

        SSLCipherSuite HIGH:MEDIUM

        SSLProtocol all -SSLv2

        SSLCertificateFile /etc/apache2/conf/ssl/beta.myserver.com.crt

        SSLCertificateKeyFile /etc/apache2/conf/ssl/beta.myserver.com.key

        SSLCertificateChainFile /etc/apache2/conf/ssl/CA.crt

        SSLCACertificateFile /etc/apache2/conf/ssl/CA.crt

        <Directory /var/www/beta.myserver.com/htdocs>

                Options All -Indexes

                AllowOverride All

                <IfModule mod_access.c>

                Order allow,deny

                        Allow from all

                </IfModule>

        </Directory>

</VirtualHost>

```

Of course, you must have generated the certificates beforehand. 

I have made my own CA, I don't want to afford , neither I need to pay, because my environment is rather controlled, I can simply ask users to accept my certificate if they want to access. YMMV. Just place the certificates in the right place.

I didn't actually look into your config, because I have already beaten my head until it blleds trying to get vhosts + https working, and found out it only works with IP based vhosts.

There's a technical explanation, you can look for it, but if you are not in the mood to dig it (i'm too lazy right now, sorry), just accept it as a fact of life.  :Smile: 

If you have pulled too much hair, it might be better to start fresh. Unmerge everything, make sure no config files have been left behind, re-emerge everything. It takes time, but if you have messed too much it might end up being easier.

----------

## Squ

I solved the problem.. It turns out the mod_php was getting segmentation fault when the server ran, so i recompiled it and its working perfectly.. go figure..  :Wink: 

Thank you guys for all of your assistance/advice. Take care!

----------

## voytas

 *Squ wrote:*   

> I solved the problem.. It turns out the mod_php was getting segmentation fault when the server ran, so i recompiled it and its working perfectly.. go figure.. 
> 
> Thank you guys for all of your assistance/advice. Take care!

 so have you run named vhost with SSL ?

----------

## pZYchO

Looks like it, I can't find an error in his configuration...

----------

## cdunham

 *Quote:*   

> There's a technical explanation, you can look for it, but if you are not in the mood to dig it (i'm too lazy right now, sorry), just accept it as a fact of life.

 

Here's the Reader's Digest version: for named virtual hosts, Apache looks at the Host: header to determine what vhost config to use, but SSL can't decode the packet to get the headers without a config. Its a chicken and egg thing (the egg came first, btw).

----------

## zbindere

i have running named vhost with SSL.

Now see here's the thing with Named Virtual Hosts and SSL. SSL wants to begin encrypting immediately, but Apache doesn't know what Named Host it should look at for SSL options because it didn't get a hostname yet, so you get stuck in a bit of a chicken and an egg problem. What this means is that if you're using Named Virtual Hosts, you can only have ONE VirtualHost running on port 443. If you wanted you could set up other encrypted hosts on different ports also.

----------

## wanthalf

There was one more dirty trick: using dynamic virtual hosting you could use SSL for all your "hosts" (actually it works more or less like one host) without using different ports or IP addresses. Of course, this is something different, but it "works".

However, I didn't manage to configure the new-style ebuild apache2 to use dynamic virtual hosting yet...

Update: Ok, it seems the mod_vhost_alias is just commented out in the new config. I guess this is the only problem..

----------

## reconciledthief

I work at a fairly large university and we use name based vhosting and SSL.  No problems.  Not sure if we do any neat tricks, but it's definitely possible.

----------

